# Elbo-Room Report for Saturday 06-30-2018



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Bonita Dan and his Lovely Bride Karen felt sorry for us because my Pro-Line is Still Down with Motor Troubles leaving me to fish inshore and docks so, they took Donna and myself out for a quick trip into the Gulf of Mexico to Log some Hours on his Brand New engine along with a little fishing...
The Trip Started out by picking us up at our Dock shortly after 5:30. 
We Put some PinFish that I caught in my trap into his livewell and got loaded and underway with a quickness. Could not help but to notice how quiet and smooth Dan's new inboard / outboard runs and tried not to think about my poor Yamaha outboard in peices waiting for head gaskets and such back at the house.
When we slowed down for the No Wake Zone and was about to leave Bayou Grande, I commented to Capt. Dan that the Baitfish Schools were plentyful.
About the same time I heard myself say that to Dan, I ALSO heard my sarcastic and mean inner voice say so that only I could hear......." Yeah, the Baitfish is Pleantyful, Bla, Bla, bla...Too Bad you left that box of Cigar Minnows and Squid Dan asked you to pick up at home in the Bait Freezer, go ahead...Tell um...Tell um..... )
Well...........................I told him.
Those that know Dan, I think you would reconize the tilted head silent stare that followed for................well,Forever...
Finally, he said, We will fish what we got and we can catch some bait if we run out........................................( and mumbled something that ALMOST sounded like window seal or Inblecile or some other fishing term???......)
We powered up and headed South, Southeast into the Gulf of Mexico for a non eventful and smooth ride until we were clear of the chaos of Boats going every which way and keeping an eye of some dark storm skies in the area we origionally wanted to go untill we stopped and scouted a couple of spots Dan wanted to see and fish...
Dan's Lovely Bride Karen hooked up a nice Cobia only to get it boatside and have it spit the hook.
We motored around a bit and Karen decided to hook another Cobia to show me, the "Aint never caught a Cobia Guy" how to trade Davy Jones a small pin fish for a Cobia......
Well, She Negotiated herself quite a deal that involved Herself, Capt. Dan, My lovely Wife, Donna and Me to take part in what was to happen next...
Karen got the fish to the surface, only to have it remind her that She was in His back Yard, NOT the other way around... Rather than bore you with trying to tell you about a Thug Fish that likes to tear things up, Slap it's Captors in the legs, Knock fishing Rods out of the Boat and spew Blood everywhere. I'll just post the links to a couple of video clips that show the madness...


A Big Thanks to Dan & Karen for a Great Day aboard "The Elbo-Room" It was nice to spend the day with good friends..................

(The first clip is when Karen hooked the fish and brought it to the boat before Tapping Out... The second clip is after I took over for her... Sorry the camera got passed around a bit, Lucky it stayed in the boat......lol )






















..


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

HAHHAHA, what a crime scene that was!!!!!! Great story and report, leaving the bait at home was priceless. Glad you got out and got some saltwater and blood on ya. You need a better camera crew. lol


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

It looks like the reel she was using was an old Shimano Corsair. Its hard to tell.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Congratulations ya’ll!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Good to see the ole boat back at it! Where was the pistol or the billy club? Those things can wreck a boat. Congrats to the crew! Now I'm dizzy!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> It looks like the reel she was using was an old Shimano Corsair. Its hard to tell.



Not sure...... If you replay the video at .25 speed (in the settings icon) you get a good view of it at 0:23 and again at 3:01 through 3:04.

I hope it is a watertight reel, because if you look at the 1:55 sec mark to about 1:58 sec, all you can see is the tip of the rod in the lower right side of screen where it got knocked completely out of the boat and the whole rod at one point was completely under water. If the lead weight had not got caught in the narrow gap of the lid to a storage locker, it would be gone forever. ( if you look at the 2:25 sec mark, you can see my "Cat Like" reflexes kick in and grab it when I saw it dangling about three feet under water...)

It really was a memorable trip in a lot of ways......lol














..


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

The elbo-room made it back in under it's own power, I'd call that a good trip lol Glad to see ol' Dan is still kicking and ya'll had a good time. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

.... oops, double post


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Awesome job! Well done on the cobia


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Great post Dennis. Glad y'all had a good uneventful trip and even made it back to the dock without the dreaded red boat in front of you. Nice job on the new engine Dan, it's good to hear the old girl is back in action.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Yea Keith,Corsair 400. Thanks for putting up the report Dennis. Don't get to post here much lately since I'm reduced to this POS tablet that wife unit said I will like better(POS,hate it) Hell took me about 45 min to post this on this POS tablet. Is there a "W" key on these new stupid smart phones cause there is a "W" in Elbow Room? Good job this weekend Dennis,enjoyed having you and Donna on board the Majestic Elbow Room even though you forgot the bait! [email protected] for Brains!!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Hahaha


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Some things never change! Sounds like your Happily Married Dan. Good to see you guys fishing!


----------



## Uncle E (May 23, 2008)




----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Dennis, first I love your wit and post!! Bonita Dan, really?? forgot Bait!! HAA. Great day on the water with incredible friends!!


----------

